# Portland- Yarmouth ferry - next summer?



## Phil S (Dec 10, 2013)

Haven't seen any mention of this here but it appears to be a go.

https://bangordailynews.com/2013/11/18/news/portland/new-portland-nova-scotia-ferry-service-expects-to-carry-100000-passengers-its-first-year/

(Just pretend to answer the dumb questions to read the whole story.)

My plan is to do it Durham, NC to Portland, ME to Halifax to Vancouver then south to Oregon. Might schedule some layovers along the way. Friends in NYC, Boston, Toronto, Vancouver. Any thoughts? Maybe in early June, like right after Memorial Day. Any thoughts? Looks like maybe ~$3k in sleeper as much as possible, maybe a little more depending on ferry cabin price.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice Trip!  Check into getting a Rail Pass for the Amtrak Rail Fare! You can Upgrade to a Roomette with it! And Check VIAs Web site (via.ca) for Specials and Discounts, (50% Off or More)they have them Even in Summer! (Which comes Later up there! ^_^ )


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 10, 2013)

I hope it goes thru. I need a train/T/train/bus/ferry/train vacation soon! BTW - does VIA still offer service between Yarmouth and Halifax?


----------



## railiner (Dec 10, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> I hope it goes thru. I need a train/T/train/bus/ferry/train vacation soon! BTW - does VIA still offer service between Yarmouth and Halifax?


Doesn't look like it.....even mainline bus service seems to be nonexistant on that route. By Googling, you can find several 'shuttle' services that provide transportation on that route.....good luck!


----------



## greatcats (Dec 10, 2013)

In 2001, I took the overnight ferry from Portland, which was a nice trip. Railroad tracks were gone from Yarmouth and Digby areas. Further east, there was a tourist train operating.


----------



## me_little_me (Dec 10, 2013)

It is real and it starts May 1. No prices yet but schedule is set.

http://www.novastarcruises.com/


----------



## Phil S (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the input. I traveled across Rockies on both CN and CP decades ago but never any farther east. -- Phil


----------

